# Peoria, IL pen symposium



## low_48 (Dec 20, 2004)

Jeff,
I am working with the Peoria, IL Woodcraft Store to organize a regional symposium dedicated solely to penturning in the fall of 2005. I would like to see what type of response I could get from the group.

Rich


----------



## Fred in NC (Dec 20, 2004)

Sounds good, Rich.  

Would you mind defining "regional" ?  

Will it be officially sanctioned by the IAP? 

Are there going to be similar events in other regions?  

This is a very good start.  We need to plan ahead.


----------



## dougle40 (Dec 20, 2004)

> Will it be officially sanctioned by the IAP?


What a fantastic chance to get our name out there!


----------



## jeff (Dec 20, 2004)

Rich - That's fantastic!

Would you please contact the Prez by email directly and get him involved?  I think that is certainly something we'd like to be involved with, and he can get the ball rolling.

THANKS and I'll see you there!


----------



## cigarman (Dec 20, 2004)

Sound great Rich.  I'm only about 8 hours away so let us know when and I will try to be there.


----------



## wayneis (Dec 20, 2004)

Rich, I'm in lower Michigan so I would be interested in attending it also.

Wayne


----------

